
AI equal with human experts in medical diagnosis - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/24/ai-equal-with-human-experts-in-medical-diagnosis-study-finds
======
magwa101
Yes, human "experts", and when you go to your neighborhood hospital Dr, you
are not getting (typically) an "expert" in the field, so, by AI performing as
well as human "experts" it is provides vastly improved diagnosis for patients.
So irritating about the human expertise false baseline of expertise. So
defensive. Same with self driving cars, already it is clearly superior to the
"average, distracted, unpredictable" driver which is the actual baseline to
beat.

